
Kenya’s Ushahidi reportedly covering its executives accused of sexual harassment - misterwombat
http://techmoran.com/kenyas-ushahidi-reportedly-covering-executives-accused-sexual-harassment/
======
dbcooper71
Even social impact companies are affected?

